# Gloss-It 2016 Corvette Z06 Long Beach Red Convertible Detail & Evo Quartz Coating



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

We had a customer come in with a brand new 2016 Long Beach Red Convertible Corvette Z06. The customer wanted ultimate protection on his vehicle to ensure that no damage occurs while driving on the harsh roads here in Las Vegas, NV. He was also wanting to drop the car into a few car shows so needs the vehicle to look as perfect as possible. The front end was already wrapped in Xpel PPF film from when he picked it up in Michigan. On this car we only had to do very minor paint correction removing the dealerships micro marring from inferior towels that were probably improperly taken care of.

We cleaned the car first since coming from Michigan got it pretty dirty from all the road grime, bugs, and sediment. Cleaning the car consisted of the basic wash and claybar. On this particular vehicle for some reason the rims were really dirty and need special attention to remove the build up. Gloss-It A.P.C. and Wheel Gel Cleaner combo removed all of the sediment while using a wheel spoke brush. After the wheels are cleaned we tackle the tires and use our Hexi Grip Black Foam Applicator along with Gloss-It Tire Gloss to protect the rubber from the UV light and help it not dry out.




Next we pull the vehicle inside and start the light polishing stage to get the clearcoat jeweled up for maximum shine. We chose our Evo21 Dual Action Polisher with Evo 3000 Ultra Fine Polish and Blue Foam Pad. This is a perfect combination to achieve a super shiny showroom finish.



Next we wipe the whole vehicle with alcohol mix to get rid of any extra polish and prep the surface for our Evo Quartz Pro 9H Coating.







The Evo Quartz Pro 9H coating gives up to 4 years of durability and the wet gloss look people strive to achieve. We have this product available at select Authorized Locations or here at our Gloss-It head-quarters in Las Vegas, NV. This customer will be ready to show up to any car show and show off the brilliant depth of the paint. We do offer our 5H or 7H to protect your vehicle yourself which is durable for 2 years or 30k or 7H 3 years or 40k to protect your vehicle yourself for the same gloss and color enhancement as the pro version.. . Unfortunately we had an overcast day for when we took pictures but you can see the reflections off of the car and it looks a lot better in person! Using our Gloss Enhancer Detail Spray and Plush Microfiber Towels will ensure the shine will have your car looking better than ever. The customer couldn't believe that a brand new car could look even better and was happy to know his car will be well protected for the future. We love seeing the reactions of customers when they come in to pick up their vehicle. Here are the final pictures to enjoy of this color which is just amazing to see in person!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, that is very impressive gloss, great job on a stunning looking car:thumb:

Kev


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Stunning work with an amazing finish on a super car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish :thumb:


----------



## reks (May 17, 2016)

Nice result on a very nice car 👍


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful car and great job


----------

